# Earthlink Complaints?



## Lulu5

Anyone got Earthlink complaints. Need to make a server decision soon.


----------



## mach9

Been with Earthlink.net for a year and a half. Not a single complaint about them in all that time. Excellent. :up:


----------



## Filewasp

I've had Earthlink for quite a while also and although I switched over to a cable connection provided by Comcast here in Washington State, I kept Earthlink as my provider (powered by Comcast) Earthlink has a much easier web page publishing meathod (templates are provided for dummies like me) The only thing I suggest if you get Earthlink Cable powered by comcast is that you make sure you tell them to give you an Earthlink IP address, other wise you cannot connect to newsgroups. all in all a :up: 
They also have a great live chat support option.


----------



## scroffle

My experience with Earthlink has been positive in terms of quality of service and quick access to technical support. However, two aspects of Earthlink are problematic for me:

1) No support for Linux :down:

2) Earthlink Total Access Software 

There is a problem with AMDs and Win XP SP2 which probably expalins what I have written below.

For more on the Win XP SP2 incompatibility, please see http://news.com.com/Microsoft+tackles+AMD+conflict+in+SP2/2100-1016_3-5326707.html

You need Earthlink Total Access software to connect to the Internet through Earthlink. Without Total Access you cannot access your Earthlink SMTP server, although you may be able to access the Internet for basic web browsing and POP3 email account receiving without Total Access. My big problem is that Total Access is a total dog of a piece of software.

Earthlink Total Access 2005 seems to be very incompatible with an AMD Athlon 64 running Win XP Pro with SP2. It causes Data Execution Protection errrors. These become worse and worse as a few days go by until your computer is unusable. For example, the Search function is eliminated, the ability to open folders on your hard drive, etc.

I have contacted Earthlink about this problem and their solution -- uninstall Earthlink Total Access 2005. If we overlook the fact that deleting Total Access eliminates my ability to use my SMTP server to send mail and also eliminates any spam controls, there is still a problem. The software has been written to make it very difficult to uninstall. There is no "Uninstall Earthlink" option in the Earthlink folder. If you go to remove software in the control panels the removal function does not function correctly. A window pops up and disappears in a fraction of an instant. By clicking this about 20 times I have been able to read what it says. It is a window asking which Earthlink components to uninstall - but the list to choose from is blank. It cannot actually recognize its own software.

The solution I have come up with is to reinstall my hard drive from scratch. Lots of fun and time wasting there! Then, instead of installing Earthlink Total Access 2005, find an old old old copy of Earthlink Total Access. If you use the two year old version, I think it is version 5, then Earthlink installs and operates without a problem.

I think it's a darn crumby situation with no real help from Earthlink. If you have an AMD Athlon 64 then I would recommend against Earthlink just due to the faulty connection software.

Even before Win XP SP2 I had some problems with Total Access. It often interfered with programs that were accessing the internet, such as games. I still think this is an example of turkey software.

Good luck,

Scroffle


----------



## WallyWorld

I used the Earthlink 6 month free trial with the purchase of a new computer.

The dialups were reliable and responsive for a dialup, but I do have one complaint... 

If you fail to notify Earthlink about terminating the account at the end of the free trial "exactly" as they outline in their agreement, you will be charged for a full month at $21.95, which is not exactly competive these days.

It doesn't matter if they were notified by email prior to the free trial's expiration and that the account was not used after the expiration date, or that you have pled your case with Earthlink's "Customer Support."

Earthlink will still bill you for a service they didn't deliver and you didn't receive.


----------



## hewee

If your a AAA - American Automobile Association member then you can get 10% off of your Earthlink or you used to be able to. You have to call around because I was talking to AAA when the guy I was talking too said I could get the 10% off from Earthlink but calling them they did not know and they had look it up to see if it was something they did and then she called me back and said yes I could get the 10% off. 
Ok I found a link. Note I have to put in my zip code to get tru the site and to the page below so it may not be good for where you live so you have to look it up for where you live.
http://www.csaa.com/membership/sycasdetail/0,1328,1006010505%7C2814,00.html


----------



## ballpark570

I have been with EL for 5 years now. No complaints really. I used the dial up method for the first 3 years but I now connect through time-warner cable. I think the customer service is reasonably good although I don't need to use it much anymore because I know what I am doing now and there is never any trouble anyway.


----------



## jdl

I have used Earthlink DSL for several years now and have no complaints. I am using the Earthlink Total Access 2005 with no problems.


----------



## Skivvywaver

The only gripe I ever had with them was a period of double billing. They took the money twice a month for 3 months. I had to call and complain but they gave the money back and apologized.

The 3rd time I cruised out that month and cancelled with them. Up to that point they had been great, but they hit me once too often.


----------



## MFDnNC

I've had El for 2 years and its has been perfect, they certainly are trying with the tools they provide!!!!!!!


----------



## jillian2

I tried Earth link three times and each time I uninstalled it. The reason being that I have Accuweather installed. I get alerts on my computer . I also get the temperature all the time displayed. When there is severe weather, the temp icon turns red. i love Accuweather. Don't like the Weather Channel not Weather Bug. Accuweather is best. When I had EarthLink, I could not get Accuweather for some reason. I contacted Accuweather about this problem and they advised me to get an advanced browser like Netscape, etc. EarthLink is like an IE Shell that uses IE. Just Not for me. I will stay with MSN.

EarthLink told me that there was no reason that I should not be able to get Accuweather with EarthLink , but something just did not work with the two. So , since I won't give up Accuweather for anything, I had to uninstall EarthLink and keep MSN, which I have never had a problem with.

Jillian


----------



## Rollin' Rog

jillian2, I've had Earthlink dialup for many years now -- the 21.95 "not very competetive" these days price that I've been too lazy to change or negotiate downward.

First and foremost there is NO Earthlink software that needs to be installed -- either on dialup or DSL. Just configure your windows connection with the proper user name and password and that's it. Have a few different numbers handy in case there is an occasional server problem on one.

And there as absolutely nothing requiring you to use IE. I use Opera, Firefox, and IE at my convenience.

Tried their DSL where I am, and my only complaint is when I had to send it back because the "phone company switching office" was too far for a decent connection -- they surprise charged me with a 20 buck mail back fee.


----------



## HBLEAV

I've had earthlink dial-up for years. and no complaints.

As far as the 21.95... Almost anybody, can get it down to 19.95.. 

If you have Sprint - long distance.. If you're a member of AARP.. if you have AAA (Automobile club of America)..

Etc. etc.

Just 'tell them" you have one of these.. or see what they "have" to get you the discounted rate. and you can get it too for. 19.95.. 

I originally had Sprint..(for long distance) and just changed carriers.. so if they ever try to 'up my fee'. to 21.95.. I still have AAA..

Just fyi.
Helene


----------



## jillian2

Thanks Rol'n ROG

When I had Earthlink Total Access 2005, they sent me a CD to download and install. It put a toolbar at the top of IE. Now, I realize that I could take the toolbar off, but Earthlink always interferred with my access to AccuWeather for some reason that I could never fix. I also have Google set as my default search engine. Google was also set for the address search. I have SpywareGuard and everytime It would pop up and tell me that my home page and search had been changed. I kept telling it to keep the old, but it would not let me. I had to let Earthlink be default search and home page. I tried Earthlink three times and everytime I had these same problems. Google stays as my default search and Yahoo stays as my home page. Nothing else will do for me on IE, at least. Not on Firefox though. Google is the Default search on Firefox. I thought that Google was default search on Earthlink too, but SpywareGuard just keep telling me that my search and home page was changed.

Another thing that concerns me is, why did AccuWeather tell me to get an advanced browser to use instead of Earthlink?

Thanks,
Jillian


----------



## Rollin' Rog

They were full of it. There is no "Earthlink" browser -- they just use IE but when you install their software, hijack some default settings.

I don't know whether AccuWeather uses an "activex" install, but if it does -- IE is the ONLY browser that can work with those.

I think Earthlink, when you use their software, installs their own Adware detection and cleaning. It's possible that was causing the blockage.


----------



## jillian2

Thanks ROLL'N ROG Their adware detection could have blocked AccuWeather. I never thought to check that. AccuWeather is on my desktop, not in the IE browser. It is in my traybar and also there is a temp that you can move anywhere on your desktop. Even when I use Firefox and MSN9 Browsers, the Weather is always on the desktop. It is very likely that Earthlink Adware detection was blocking it as you said.

Thanks, I might give EarthLink another try and disable their Adaware protection if that is possible. The only complaint was with the AccuWeather thing. Their tech support was very good. Friendly and very helpful , although the wait for support was longer than I have to wait with MSN.

Jillian


----------



## Rollin' Rog

Well if you do go back to it, I would recommend not installing their software at all. Just go to your network connections applet, select the connection type you will be using, enter your earthlink username and password and a local phone number. On Win 98 I created a couple of different connections with different phone numbers. On XP you don't really need to do this as you can list alternates.


----------



## jillian2

ROLLIN' ROG, I have Windows XP Home Edition. And I am kind of a dummie. Please tell me exactly where to go to find the connections applet and where to enter the user name and phone number. I don't know how to do this. Won't I need to contact Earthlink first to reopen my account as it is closed and also get a phone number? Another question . If I don't download their software , then I won't have the accelerator that they offer with Earthlink Total Acess 2005. Do I really need the accelerator ? I have one with MSN and it does help a little bit. Not much though.

Thanks,
Jillian


----------



## Rollin' Rog

Basically you just go to the Control Panel > Network Connections applet -- and on the left pane launch the "create a new connection" Wizard. The first option should be default selected. From there you are asked to enter your ISP name. Then just follow the prompts.

And yes, you would absolutely have to have Earthlink reopen your account and you may need to create a new password.

They may help you with access numbers, but you can also use their online page:

http://support.earthlink.net/support/ACCESS/

Make sure you have only selected numbers that are local in your area code. In fact, when you create the connection, leave the area code out -- that will ensure you cannot connect to something outside your local area.


----------



## jillian2

Thanks a bunch. Will try it again.

Jillian


----------



## Rollin' Rog

Good luck!  :up:


----------



## jillian2

ROLL'N ROG , I want to thank you for letting me know that I could use Earthlink without having to download their software. I called them and signed back up. I still have my same user name and password. I uninstalled MSN and will cancel with them. Also, my AccuWeather is doing fine. Very happy.

Jillian


----------



## past tense

jillian2 said:


> ROLL'N ROG , I want to thank you for letting me know that I could use Earthlink without having to download their software.
> 
> Jillian


that is interesting to know.
just got my first ISP that i didn't have to use software for and i like it so far.
just sign on and get to where i am going,no waiting for home pages to load and being assaulted with adverts.


----------



## Rollin' Rog

Glad to hear it worked out. You're most welcome!


----------



## jillian2

Well, when I went to MSN to cancel my account, they asked me why. I told them I was signing on with EarthLink because I did not have to download software. He told me that I could do that with MSN also. I told them that since I used Firefox most of the time, I did not need anything but an internet connection. The MSN tech , said that he used Firefox too. Then he told me that he would give me a month free and after that, my internet connection to MSN would only be 15.95 a month from then on since I would not be using the MSN 9 software . He said that it would stay at 15.95. I also get Spy Sweeper provided to all MSN Dialup customers. So, right now, I have both.

Earthlink gave me six months at 10.97 and after that it will be 21.95 monthly .
MSN is 21.95 monthly using their MSN 9 software , but only 15.95 monthly for a simple dialup without their software plus getting Spy Sweeper either way. MSN does sound like the better deal. 

Jillian


----------



## Rollin' Rog

Lol, it sounds like my "LA Times" subscription. Every year I have to call up and "cancel" the subscription because the "special" rate has run out -- if I don't they automatically boost it up. When I cancel they suddenly find that they can still offer me the special rate for another year. 



It's always good to test the system that way. I'm sure I could probably do the same with Earthlink -- but the Times is a lot easier to deal with


----------



## vanillag1rl

Just remember to cancle when the time comes, or they will charge you.


----------



## Keali

Lulu5 said:


> Anyone got Earthlink complaints. Need to make a server decision soon.


Earthlink maybe sufficient technically for a lot of people, but I found it to be one of the *most greedy & irresponsible * corporations around - that is why if you look around (i.e.,Consumer Affairs Dept), you'll note numerous complaints re. billing, promotes, erroneous charges and denial of rightful cancellations.

Earthlink confirmed w me Feb 05 that someone fraudulently set up an internet acct w them in my name w my cred. card. I contacted them several times & was told that this fraudulent acct would be cancelled-but not until after I cited the criminal codes I got from the police/fraud unit! My credit card co. has corrected the initial bogus charges, but Earthlink somehow has continued to post new charges onto my new cred. card.

Guess what, just rec'd a bill fr Earthlink direct for all the charges they have ever posted on this fraudulent account, that they had no right to set up in the first place.

I no longer want to waste time w emails & calls to Earthlink, but can't find any contact info to write management (well hidden like most thieves) - ANY INFO OR SUGGESTIONS WELCOME. Also, I do not wish to insult individual Earthlink employees - just stating what is happening to me.

Out of principle, I refuse to pay them - but I don't want any bogus reports to damage my credit so I'll have to spend even more frustrating hours on this next wk. I plan to start on Mon w the SF District Atty's Consumer Fraud Unit - hope they can help - THIS IS FRAUDULENT & A BLACKMAIL. I am quite ready to file a harrassment suit for all the stress.

Last comment: Why does an ISP have the right to set up a service account w a credit card and name ONLY/why aren't they required to verify that the anonymous subscribers are who they say they are. [Utility & telephone companies required SS#, why not Earthlink, esp. being as irresponsible & greedy as it is.] Thanks for reading, yes, I am frustrated about this continuous harrassment by Earthlink. [I was able to put the guy who used my card & identify in jail - and now Earthlink is continuing this fraudulent act.


----------



## WallyWorld

Document everything.

Call Earthlink every time they bill you, and tell them you are recording the phone call. 

File a Better Business Bureau complaint with what you already have.

And of course don't pay them a cent.

Earthlink's request for you to cite which law's were broken is outrageous and a perfect example of their unscrupulous billing methods.

If Earthlink doesn't fix your credit record, get a lawyer.


----------



## hewee

Check out this site for help.

http://www.shoppingspot.com/features/resolving.htm


----------



## LauraMJ

I have been using Earthlink for about five years and have no complaints whatsoever. When I first set up the computer, I was totally inexperienced and could do virtually nothing on a computer. Earthlink support walked me through everything, sometimes patiently being on the phone with me for an hour or more at a time. Always very courteous and friendly. I even called them about non-ISP issues, lol, and they would still try to help me, most times succeeding! 

I recently had to call about something else, and still had the same great friendly service. Ocassionally, the wait time for a real person is long, but I've experienced that with just about any company I've called, so in that regard, I think EL is either normal or even slightly better than some places I've called. 

I love their home page and that there is absolutely no popups (unlike my MIL's AOL and my mother's "cheapo" ISP). 

I did have problems one time for most of the month (turns out it was not EL's fault by my phone company's) but since I was not online much that month, EL gave me that month free. 

I use a local desktop weather alert program with the Total Access 2005 software and have had no problems.

I've also referred a couple of people to EL, and each time, within a week, I've received the free month I'm promised for referrring people. 

If I remember right, the last time I installed the software from the CD, I had options of what to install. I know I did not install the accelerator, which only works with IE and I use FF as my default browser, nor did I install their anti-spyware, since I already had several on my computer. 

I also like their email service, it's easy to use and works with a lot of different email programs (I use Incredimail Premium at the moment) and is quite good at eliminating SPAM when on the highest setting, but is still very simple and easy to check for blocked mail that I might decide to allow. 

The only complaint I've got nowadays, is that there seems to be a lot of people in Customer Service that have such a heavy accent that one can barely understand them. However, upon complaint, I was given a number for their US only Customer Service.


----------



## NotAGeek

I've used Earthlink DSL for the last three years from Sprint, our local telephone company. Its the only company offering DSL in my area. I've found it to be very reliable and stable. I received a complete DSL do-it-yourself kit and I installed it myself saving a Sprint installation servicing fee of $156. My wife wanted to use her laptop wireless so I had to configure and bridge the Sprint router to my Linksys wireless router. Trying to accomplish this myself was a nightmare. But a Sprint DSL tech support guy (Sprint National Tech Center, Orlando, Fla.) finally walked me through this very involving procedure successfully. They've received high reliability ratings for their sevice at various review sites. Earthlink is the ISP Internet service of parent company Sprint (formerly United Telephone Co.). United Telephone Co. a number of years ago bought out General Telephone & Electric (once the nations second largest phone company - now defunct) long distance fibre optic lines - hence high speed long distance reliability. United Telephone. Co. changed their name to Sprint for consumer recognition purposes.

THIS IS MY TAKE AND REVIEW of Sprint / Earthlink DSL service:

PROS >
Do-It-Yourself Installation With Instructions, Good Hardware, Reliable, Stable, Two DSL Speeds Offered - Standard & High Speed, Good Customer Tech Support, Short Term Disruption Of Service - 4 times in 3 years.

CONS >
Monthly Cost Is Unreasonably Exorbitant - $94 Including Basic Local Telephone And Only Standard DSL Speed (AOL / Time Warner offers basic cable TV and Roadrunner for $94. I dont watch TV and I wouldnt have telephone service with this).
Earthlink Email Service Is Archaic, Buggy And Tends To Hang And Lock Up And Is Slow, Email Capacity Is Small And Worthless Compared To The Many Free Email Services Out There - And Im Paying For This? But I guess I shouldnt complain, I dont use it anyway - because its so lousy. 
Note: For an additional monthly fee you can get more.
But as I said, their DSL is reliable, so I guess with this you get what you pay for.

FOOTNOTE:
The largest national telephone companies now offer DSL service in most major metropolitan areas. However, due to a loophole in FCC regulations they are allowed to charge whatever fee they want for DSL service and the various State Utility Regulatory Agencies have no say over this. By comparison European and Asian telephone companies charge a more than fair fee equivalent to $10 - $25 a month. My cost for DSL is $52 a month - standard DSL speed, it costs even more for high speed. 

Hardwire telephone companies are State regulated monopolies. With the widespread use of cell phones regular telephone companies have lost a lot of customers - as well as the cash flow from hardwired payphones. Communication engineers knew that the human voice only covered a small portion of the frequency carried over telephone lines. So, DSL could be carried over the remaining portion of unused frequencies on their existing telephone lines. Because of this, and the FCCs refusal to rectify the regulatory loophole, telephone companies have been able to turn DSL into a huge cash cow - at our expense of course!


----------



## spurkbik201

Had Earthlink for years until about 2 years when switched from dialup to cable. Though found support reasonably good, the software problematic (used workaround by creating dialup connection thru Windows), and besides what others have already mentioned, one thing at that time and not sure if improved, is poor handling of your email when use your vacation autoreply. As their support explained to me after the fact, when an email comes to you, spam or not, your autoreply processes first and THEN the spam filtering. As you can imagine, went on vacation once, got much more spam when returned. When dropped Earthlink, I soon found a POP3/SMTP webmail similar to Yahoo but much more advanced, but simple enough, called Fastmail www.fastmail.fm (subscription is $20/year, but free version with less capabilities, though you still need a provider for a Internet connection). Their spam filtering is great - in two years, have received less than 20 spam emails, and you can set your vacation autoreply to only those people on your address whitelist, a capabilty not many email providers have.


----------



## bassetman

Lulu5 said:


> Anyone got Earthlink complaints. Need to make a server decision soon.


I get a lot of SPAM from earthlink customers!


----------



## sweetie910

I know this is a reply too late but just an FYI for everyone. I am a former earthlink tech support agent. i handled dial up, broadband and cable connections both for mac OS and windows. and of course am aware of the many complaints regarding total access. All i can say is, the software is constantly being update, the reason for some bugs.yes, it does have bugs, but affects each computer differently. i have it running perfectly fine at home. if you ever encounter problems with installation. maintainance, majorly it does have a lot to do with some files the software is looking for. but you DONT NEED THE SOFTWARE to connect to the internet. Earthlink is not like AOL. U can definitely connect to the internet without ever having to get the entire sw on your pc. U just set up a manual connection, which is easy, if you dont know how, we are very patient and very much experienced and will help you anytime. for the mail, u can use the smtp and pop server even without the software. i know that for a fact. bottomline is, the software is not a requirement. of course we are asked to promote it, but really, its ok not to use it. same goes with the email. in fact there is a webmail version for those who dont use mail clients and for those who constantly need to check their mails. if anyonw of you have questions, just holler me.


----------



## vintagelace

Earthlink has been in business for ten years and I have been a member for 9 1/2 years. I have always given them praise for good customer support. Several months ago I went to Earthlink's home page to discover that DSL members were being charged $39.95. I had still been paying $49.95. I had been paying more than the new members for over a year. 

Loyal customers mean nothing to Earthlink. I'm closing my Earthlink account today and going to give Verizon a try.


----------



## ACTU

I have found that being a computer shop owner. I find that my customers that have earthlink hate earthlink. And there switching to Verizon.


----------



## LogicalSpock

Beware! Stay away from Earthlink! Earthink customer service has gone way down. Friendliness isn't all that counts! My horror story is below, if you so choose to read on. A big problem is that they will not accept nor respond to any kind of email regarding billing service issues. These issues have to be dealt strictly by phone. This means you have NO paper trail dealing with service issues. If you need to call, make sure you keep a running log record of the agents names (they'll only give you their first name), employee number, confirmation and resolution numbers, because that's the only record you will have regarding your billing issue(s).

I was an Earthlink/Mindspring customer since 1998. Never had a problem dealing with customer service until September of 2005 which forced me to cancel my service.

I had unlimited service until June 2005 which is when I switched to Comcast Broadband. I decided to go with Earthlink's $10 a month for 10 hour (Earthlink Experience) service as a back-up to my broadband service. This change required me to change my service login ID. From that point I never had to use the Earthlink service.

In September, I received an email from Earthlink stating "We're writing to let you know that you've already logged at least 11.2072 hours of dial-up usage for this billing cycle." I never used those hours. I sent an email responce to that email stating the hours were not mine, but I received a form email back from Earthlink stating "*however in order to better serve you EarthLink only accepts new messages created by completing our online email form.*". I tried that online, and received a message that billing issues must be dealt with by phone. I then called and found out that someone in California had adopted my previous unlimited service ID and they were billing me for that usage! I was promised the usage error would be fixed, but a few days later, the usage hours were still mounting. Thus I called and canceled my Earthlink service.

The Earthlink agent was friendly and apologetic and carried out my cancellation, wiped clean my credit card info (I was on auto-pay), and also issued me a $10 refund check by mail. I thought that was the end......not!

On Oct 17, 2005 I receive a bill in the mail from Earthlink for $39.00 exactly 20.00 hours "extra usage" thru Oct. 8. It also listed 255.92 hours of usage at no charge. I called Earthink that same day and spoke to a Ray who again apologized and said he would issue a $39.00 credit to my non-existent account and he gave me a confirmation number. I thought that was the end......no, not yet!

On November 16, 2005 I receive another bill for another $39.00 for again, another exactly 20.00 hours of "extra usage" thru Nov. 8. This was added to the previous $39.00, bringing the total due to $78.00. This bill also itemized 285.38 hours of usage at no charge. Well, something is undoubtedly screwed up with the Earthlink billing system. My account has been over 2 months cancelled (at that point) and I am still accruing hours and bills. I again called EarthlinK and starting with this call all I get a foriegn agents. I talk to a person named Otman and she apologizes and assures me this billing problem will be rectified and that I will no longer receive these bills. The end??????? Oh my!

Yes I no longer received any bills or any mail correspondence from Earthlink, but......

In the last few weeks, I've been receiving a recorded phone call daily stating "I'm Shawn _______, please call me at 1-866-250-4656. This has been every friggin day. Of course I've just been hanging up. Well, yesterday, Feb. 23, 2006, I thought I'd give good ole' Shawn a call and a piece of my mind. Come to find out, ole' Shawn is with Corporate Collections Services. He is calling me about my $78 unpaid Earthlink overdue account. Well CCS does not care about the fact that this $78 was a billing error, they just want the money. They said they will call me every day until the money is collected, or Earthlink notifies them that the issue is settled. Geeeeeez!

There's more to the story, but I'm afraid I may get emotional, so I'll just say:

*"Stay away from Earthlink! And if you are already with Earthlink, lord help you when you cancel your service!"*

Spock Out!


----------



## LauraMJ

I've been with Earthlink for five years and have had excellent service. Customer serviice has been easy, the majority of the time, to get someone live, and they have always been helpful and friendly. The only times a problem has not been solved by them directly has been when it was the result of some other program or hardware, and even then, they've nearly always told me what the problem was and given me directions to the correct place to contact. 

I've never had any problems with billing, spam, or any annoyances stemming from Earthlink. When I first signed up with them, I was a complete and utter beginner and very often I called Earthlink customer support for things that were totally not Earthlink related, lol, and they always spent time on the phone with me and tried to (mostly succeeding) help me solve my problem. 

Verizon's unlimited price is actually about a dollar more than Earthlink's unlimited price. For Earthlink, if you pay your bill online, it's $21.95 per month, and Verizon's is $22.95 per month for unlimited.


----------



## bassetman

OMG Spock, what a story! Glad you told it!


----------



## LogicalSpock

LauraMJ, I had flawless service for over six years, but things at Earthlink have definitely changed for the worse as of recent. You know those friendly American agents you saw on their commercials? Well, they must have been laid off in the last three months, because I no longer get any of them. All I get now are agents who struggle with their (and my) English and are very monotone. Their agents, on four straight occasions now since September, have assured me they will take care of a problem, and have not at all, resulting in my account being referred to a collections agency. You can defend them all you want, but the problem is real.

I have a web page that pretty much details my plight to get a daily harrassing collections agency, CCS, off my back due to Earthlink's incompetence:

http://www.nuttybuddy.net/badservice.htm

I will keep it updated until I receive satisfactory resolution, whenever that may be!


----------



## rh21

Earthlink has been experiencing email latency issues for months now and they keep saying they are going to do something about it and it doesn't happen. If I had known about the problem and how much it would interfere with my business, I'd never have signed up with them.

Believe me, when you are awaiting an email from a client and it doesn't arrive for HOURS, or you have been notified of a technical support call via your VPBX email notification service HOURS after your client made the call, you'd find another provider to begin with because breaking up is very hard to do.

RH


----------



## Tapeuup

I had nothing but problems! disconnects everyday from 1 hr to 13 hrs a day and I'm not kidding. When you call tech support they ask you "do you have a microwave oven?" "do you have a cordless phone?" etc. Sure got my blood boiling! They wouldn't admit they did not know the problem. I switched to Bellsouth and never lost a connection. Good Luck with your choice.


----------



## ACTU

Tapeuup said:


> I had nothing but problems! disconnects everyday from 1 hr to 13 hrs a day and I'm not kidding. When you call tech support they ask you "do you have a microwave oven?" "do you have a cordless phone?" etc. Sure got my blood boiling! They wouldn't admit they did not know the problem. I switched to Bellsouth and never lost a connection. Good Luck with your choice.


Gee your lucky if you got to the tech support. I could never get through.


----------



## LauraMJ

Wow, in the five years I've had Earthlink, I think there have only been maybe 4-5 times that I had to wait for more that 15 minutes. Most of the time, they answer in less than 10, often in less than five.


----------



## LogicalSpock

Laura, please disclose the type of services Earthlink provides you. You seem to be ever present here defending their product and customer service. You must be a VIP or a big account with Earthlink to have so many occasions to contact them and still vouch for their service. I would asume they have a big part in hosting your web site. Of course you would get the royal treatment. You have a very nice looking web site. I'm sure Earthlink would kiss your hind quarters if you demanded it. It's the basic, everyday users that only want a good reliable connection and action on service issues that are getting hosed.

As I have stated earlier, Earthlink has sent to collections two bills for usage which they know occurred after I terminated my account . I terminated my account Septemebr 11, 2005. They billed me for 256 hours of dial-up usage for October 2005 and 285 hours of usage for November 2005. I never dialed into Earthlink after June of 2005. Each time, after receiving each bill, I called a billing agent who assured me it would be fixed. Earthlink then referred these two bogus bills to their collection agency which continues, even up to this past week, to threaten to take me to court.

And get this! On February 23, just a week ago, I talked to an Earthlink billing agent supervisor named Gracey to get this issue resolved once and for all (for the 6th time). Gracey gives me her employee number, 3196. I am really pissed at Gracey! Why? On the phone, she sees their error and apologizes and assures me she will straighten out the issue with the collections company, Corporate Collections Services. She gives me a Resolution Number for this call so I may give it to the coillections company - so they will stop calling me every day. After I hang up, that Resolution Number ends up stating that I DO OWE FOR THOSE TWO BOGUS BILLS! Gracey had stabbed me in the back, and never contacted me back. So when I called the CCS collections, I was cutting my own throat by giving them the Resolution Number provided by Gracey.

I have all the up-to-date evidence and call details on the page below:
http://www.nuttybuddy.net/badservice.htm

Now maybe Laura thinks I'm fabricating this whole incident, or that she sides with the collections agency in that I must be the guilty party in this insane series of unfortunate events. All I can say, from my experience, is that Earthlink's service is horrible. I only subscribed to their dial-up service. I was an insignificant customer, not worth the time to have an agent actively interceding on my behalf.

Spock Out!


----------



## LauraMJ

> Laura, please disclose the type of services Earthlink provides you


Dial-up home service.



> You must be a VIP or a big account with Earthlink


No VIP, just normal residential service.



> I would asume they have a big part in hosting your web site. Of course you would get the royal treatment. You have a very nice looking web site. I'm sure Earthlink would kiss your a$$ if you demanded it


Assuming does make such an *** out of people, doesn't it?  Mike (TechGuy) hosts my website. And no, I've never demanded that Earthlink kiss *** for me. Nor do I demand it of Mike. I kiss his *** Thank you for the compliement about my site.



> t's the basic, everyday users that only want a good reliable connection and action on service issues that are getting hosed.


I am a basic, everyday user. I use this connection on average every day, 10-12 hours a day. It's always reliable. Never had any trouble with it. I'm simply not getting hosed, don't know why you are, nor did it ever cross my mind as to offer an opinion on your character or your integrity as why you are getting hosed.



> Now maybe Laura thinks I'm fabricating this whole incident, or that she sides with the collections agency in that I must be the guilty party in this insane series of unfortunate events.


Nope, I try to never assume things about people or events I have no knowledge of. Even if I did assume something, I would not be so asinine as to post it publicly about someone.



> All I can say, from my experience, is that Earthlink's service is horrible. I only subscribed to their dial-up service. I was an insignificant customer, not worth the time to have an agent actively interceding on my behalf.


All I can say, from my experience, is that Earthlink's Service is great. I only subscribe to their dial-up service. I am an insignificant customer, not worth the time of having an agent actively interceding on my behalf.

As a side note, I fail to see why you should be the only one allowed an opinion about Earthlink, and that if my experience is different than yours, I fail to understand why I should not be allowed to share my experience, as you have yours. As I understand it, this thread was a question asking for everyone''s experiences with Earthlink. I may have missed it, but I was not aware that you had taken over as a controller of this thread and passed a rule that only those who hate Earthlink are allowed to post their experiences with Earthlink.


----------



## LogicalSpock

I never said you shouldn't post your positive experience. I never denied you were having a positive experience. I simply questioned the fact that you "ONLY" had 5 occasions where you had to wait over 15 minutes for a live person to take your Earthlink calls in 5 years. That lead me to believe that you had reason to call Earthlink on many many occasions over the life of your service to make 5 long waits insignificant. Before September, 2005, I only had two occasions to call them in six years. Service WAS great before then for me also. *I apologize for my false assumption and hope your positive service trend continues.*

Spock (humbled)


----------



## lotuseclat79

Anyone else getting getting the following?:
When you are *successfully* connected to EarthLink, and you issue the command:
ping my.earthlink.net 
(i.e. where your Earthlink home webpage is located) you get:
"Request timed out" or "host is unreachable" messages.

Seems like I get way too many of these kind of conditions while connected.

The consequence is that even if I disconnect and reconnect the same thing happens, and you can't use the Internet because the DNS service is located off of a good connection to my.earthlink.net. DNS servers are at other ip addresses from my.earthlink.net, but unless you have a robust connection to my.earthlink.net you are screwed.

-- Tom


----------



## rh21

Once again, Earthlink cannot control its email servers. Either it has become unable to withstand spam attacks or it simply doesn't have adequate email server redundancy. A week ago yesterday, email came to a screeching halt. However, I could receive it at my non-forwarding address (my original email address ****@earthlink.net), just not at the alias address I had set up (e.g., [email protected]). They blamed that, obviously enough, on Earthlink "mail forwarding" servers being down. Lasted until after noon on the following Saturday. Yesterday was even better. Email stopped at 12:54pm and didn't resume until after 6pm. This time (AFTER 58 MINUTES ON HOLD) I was told by a nice guy named Leo, from India, that the "Earthlink POP servers" were down and there was no estimate as to when they would be back up. You have no idea how much I wish it were easy to change domain hosts and email providers - I don't even have time to look into it. I even finally got kicked upstairs to Executive Relations because of my (mild) ranting. I have been talking with: Dani Hall, Executive Relations, EarthLink, Inc., 404-443-0138, 800-719-4664 ext 30138, [email protected], and she can provide me with nothing but hollow promises that they "are replacing equipment". Her first promise came on December 29 - THAT'S how long I have been getting the runaround from her.


----------



## LogicalSpock

It seems other folks have had a similar experience as mine where they cancelled their Earthlink service, but continued to be billed. According to other subscriber's complaints, Earthlink's current terms of service agreement apparently dictates that you must end your service via written request by certified mail. A verbal disconnect is not guaranteed by Earthlink. This protects Earthlink from, IMO, the lack of action by their less than competent bonehead phone reps.

Here is a Rip-Off Report.com site where Earthlink complaintants have posted their grievances, some have Earthlink rebuttals posted:
http://badbusinessbureau.com/result...5=Earthlink+&q6=&q7=&submit2=Search!EarthLink

You would think it could be as easy as signing onto Earthlink online and filling out a form to terminate service, let's say effective in 3 days from the request to end service. Not so with Earthlink, and they won't tell you of the hoop you will be required to jump through when you sign up to quit the service.

So, if you are thinking of signing up with Earthlink, or PeoplePC, just be aware of what is required to cancel. Also know that they stick you with a stiff penalty fee if you sign up on a contract, and you decide to leave prior to the length of contract. Based on some of the complaints I read, if you sign up for a DSL package for one year and are not happy with the quality of service and quit, you're stuck with a big fee...unless you're up for a good fight.

Bottom line, is Earthlink really worth it? They're big and mean - in the ugly sense. They're an injured lion in the jungle, ready to pounce on any unsuspecting subscriber. Their stock price is in a precipitous decline on heavy volume:
http://bigcharts.marketwatch.com/quickchart/quickchart.asp?symb=elnk&sid=0&o_symb=elnk&freq=1&time=6

It is logical to stay away from Earthlink.

Spock Out
"You can drop in any time you like, but you can never leave"


----------



## Hoyunah

I recently canceled Earthlink and got DSL. It worked very very well for about a year and just recently Earthlink disconnected every 30 mins and their tech support had no useful advice whatsoever. I canceled easily but have yet to see if they continue to bill me again. 

I definitely think you should stay away from Earthlink.


----------



## LogicalSpock

Just read the current terms of service agreement for Earthlink regarding cancellation of service. Cancellation by phone is still an acceptable method. It does state the cancelling subscriber will be given a number, I believe they call it a "case ID number" - I have a few of them - which details the actions regarding the call. The agreement states that it is the cancelling subscribers responsibilty to record that number as that it will be their only proof of cancellation. 

That's good and well, but even with that proof, in my case, Earthlink insisted I was still using their service, to the tune of 500+ hours, after I cancelled back on September 11. Finally, my collections case was resolved a couple of weeks ago when an Earthlink supervisor admitted (as three others did before him) there was no way I could have been using their service, and took the action to remove me from collections. Even to that final day, billing agents were making excuses like, "you continued to use your email after cancelling", which I didn't. A supervisor had even told me that Earthlink keeps your email active for six months after cancelling as a courtesy, in case you decide return.


----------



## antiearthlnk

I have had Earthlink for over 5 years w/a few gliches, which I think they all have. However, last July the problems started. I was on vacation and due to work schedule I no longer need unlimited access. I switched to the $9.99 dial-up. A couple of months later, I was out of town and never used my computer. The following month I received a bill for $38...(over usage) . I called and explained my dilemna and they reversed the charged. A couple of months later, I swithched to Charter Cable and called Earthlink to cancel. I was told I had a 0 balance and thanks for being a valued customer. (For 5 years I had the bill automatically deducted from the checking accout..NEVER late, and they did decide to raise their rates a couple of times at their unannounced discretion.) Beginning in January, I started receiving annoying computer generated calls from CSS - "please call Shaun Lee", which by the way does not exists! They call several times daily. I return the call to 866.250.4656. They are the most rude group of people! I have tried to explain to CSS, they ignore, start yelling, and hang-up! Earthlink will not listen only to refer you to CSS. So, I call them about 30 times a day and aggravate them now. If anyone had any other suggestions let me know???

MORAL OF THE STORY: If you currently are not using Earthlink, stay away!


----------



## antiearthlnk

What number is used to dispute an Earthlink account which is allegedly deliquint? Do you have a repesentatives name?


----------



## antiearthlnk

I do not know if it will help, but I urge everyone disputing collections to email the leaders of Earthlink. Look at this page and you will find thier pretty pictures and email. We need to end this!

http://www.earthlink.net/about/leaders/


----------



## elenascape

During 10 months Earthlink charged my bank account with $21.95/mo for services I did not subscribed for! (I used AOL and now I'm using QWEST).

After many calls (and many more minutes waiting) they replied that they WILL NOT REFUND me the $219.50. The account was under a name of a guy in CA (I live in WA) and even they gave me the name, address, and phone numbers (home & work) of the guy! INCREDIBLE!!!

I never subscribed with Earthlink and I WILL NEVER WILL or recommend any person I like to do it!

Thank you for the email addresses of all the well-educated and honest guys that own the company!

Elena


----------



## ACTU

elenascape said:


> During 10 months Earthlink charged my bank account with $21.95/mo for services I did not subscribed for! (I used AOL and now I'm using QWEST).
> 
> After many calls (and many more minutes waiting) they replied that they WILL NOT REFUND me the $219.50. The account was under a name of a guy in CA (I live in WA) and even they gave me the name, address, and phone numbers (home & work) of the guy! INCREDIBLE!!!
> 
> I never subscribed with Earthlink and I WILL NEVER WILL or recommend any person I like to do it!
> 
> Thank you for the email addresses of all the well-educated and honest guys that own the company!
> 
> Elena


Thats not the first story, I have heard of.


----------



## SIR****TMG

My friend had this and hated it...................


----------



## Magallanes

Can anyone send me the Earthlink version 5? I have downloaded the latest one but it is giving me a lot of troubles. Version 5 seems to work better.


----------



## LauraMJ

> Can anyone send me the Earthlink version 5? I have downloaded the latest one but it is giving me a lot of troubles. Version 5 seems to work better.


Very often stores such as RadioShack will carry CDs of the previous version.


----------



## CEH81

I had used Earthlink, for three years..

The first year was wonderful, the tech support and customer service was great, they treated me with absolute professional courtesy and always were able to help solve the issues. 

When I had computer problems, they too were able to give me a hand, a direction to go to and things were great.

Then it all changed. 

Over the course of more than a year or so, there would not be a week that went by that the dialup computer was down for an entire night. I would call tech support, and explain to them what was going down.

Their first response was always that it was my computer, they would trouble shoot with me, tell me the problem should be resolved and I would be able to log on.

Hah, no that didn't happen. 

So finally I decided to get another access number from another city not too far away to test it and truly see if it was my connection, my computer causing this problem. 

I was able to dial right through, with absolutely no issues what so ever. 

So I would document it, and make sure that I had all the information before I would log off (Only have one line >.


----------



## BeachAttorney

BECAUSE OF EARTHLINKS INCOMPETENCE, I HAVE BEEN WITHOUT PHONE & DSL SERVICE SINCE JUNE 6, 2007

First, I am an attorney so it is very important that I have phone service so I can receive calls from clients, the courts, my friends, family, etc. If I do not have a phone, it could be a disaster!

Keep in mind as you read the following that not only has Earthlink not been able to restore my phone service, Earthlink has not offered me any kind of compensation for the endless hours I have invested in this!

Also, I believe that I am without phone service because of Earthlinks incompetence. I do not believe that Earthlink has given me any kind of attention or priority to restore my phone service. Simply, outta site, outta mind. I do not say this to be insulting. I am stating the following simply for the truth: Each Earthlink rep is more stupid than the one before. You cannot rely upon any information given by any Earthlink rep; one if more stupid and misinformed than the one before. I do not like to harm anybodys employment but in this case, I believe that every agent I have dealt with should be fired for gross incompetence & negligence.

On May 25, 2007, I switched my two phone lines (310-395-**** & 310-395-****) from Verizon to Earthlink DSL & Home Service. I made the switch because Earthlink was advertising that I could switch both lines plus DSL service for only $65/month with 500 unlimited minutes on both lines.

Shortly after placing my order, I received several emails from Earthlink stating that my phone service would be switched to Earthlink on June 6, 2007. I also received a letter and several papers advising me on how to set up my new phone service after 6:00 p.m. on June 6, 2007.

A few days before June 6, 2007, Earthlink sent me my new DSL modem & some kind of phone adapter via UPS. However, the DSL modem was defective; it did not light up. The DSL modem simply did not work! I called Earthlink and requested a new DSL modem. By June 13, 2007, I still have not received the new modem.

Its a good thing I did not yet cancel my cable modem services with Time Warner. Otherwise, I would have no access to the Internet because the DSL modem that Earthlink sent me does not work & Earthlink refuses to send me a replacement modem! Earthlink did not forget to keep sending me a bill for services I have not yet received!

On June 6, 2007, I pick up my phone line only to find an endless busy signal! I called Verizon who confirmed that Earthlink had already ported my main number. However, Earthlink never requested that my second line be ported over.

I called Earthlink several times about the busy signal, which I continued to receive on my main line for several days. I was unable to receive or make any phone calls on my main line.

I called Earthlink & they stated that the phone switch would not be completed until June 8, 2007. BUT IT NEVER HAPPENED.

On June 8, 2007, I finally received a dial tone on my main line but when I called my cell phone, the number that appeared on the caller id was NOT my number. When I called that strange number, I received an automated message stating that the number you are calling is not in service! No one can call me! I HAVE NOT BEEN ABLE TO MAKE OR RECEIVE A PHONE CALL SINCE JUNE 6TH.

TODAY IS JUNE 12TH! By this date, by Earthlinks own admissions, I have called Earthlink 38 times to complain about my lack of phone service! Yet, I get no where!

Each time I call Earthlink, I am placed on hold for hours! Then I am transferred from agent to agent. Each agent asks me the same questions: What number are you reporting? What is your mothers maiden name? What is your Earthlink email address? What is the problem? I have to repeat myself over and over again even in the same phone call! When I state why I am calling, I am placed on hold for endless hours only to be transferred to the next incompetent agent who asks me the same old questions over and over again!

Every agent contradicts what the agent before me told me. Because of the language barrier (Earthlink apparently routes their calls to India), I typically cannot understand what the agents are saying to me; when I can understand the agents, all I get is misinformation; lies; broken promises; and simply, total incompetence! Not one agent has come even close to solving my phone problem.

Worst yet, not one agent at Earthlink even cares that I have been without phone service since June 6, 2007.

During my calls to Earthlink, some agents assured me that my phone had been ported over to Earthlink. They act like I am making it up when I tell them I cannot make or receive a call.

Many of my phone calls to Earthlink are made from my cell phone (since I do not have phone service). So, I have wasted countless cell phone minutes, at my expense, calling Earthlink to resolve this problem.

To date, Earthlink has offered me no compensation despite leaving me without phone service.

During my calls to Earthlink, I have told the agents that I still have not received my new DSL modem. Yet, they do not send me the new modem. One agent offered to send me a replacement modem but only if I paid $39.99 for overnight shipping! I also have repeatedly told the agents that they never ported over my second line but they simply do not do anything about it.

Despite not having phone service since June 6, 2007, Earthlink sent me a bill for $142! In one of my calls to Earthlink, another agent promised to waive this bill but I continue to receive emails requesting payment of this amount! Unbelievable!

I estimate that in at least 50% of the calls I have made to Earthlink over the last week, each call last 2, 3 & 4 hours . . . most of the time on hold . . . very often, at the end of the wait, getting transferred from department to department & then getting disconnected because of some agents incompetence!

On June 12, 2007, Earthlink finally sent a technician to my place. I had to fight with several Earthlink reps to get the tech sent on this date! If Earthlink had its way, the tech would not have arrived until next week!

Anyway, the tech confirmed that Earthlink NEVER ported over my number to Earthlink. The tech did something to the line. Now when you dial out on my main number, you immediately receive a message from Verizon stating that the number has not been activated. Because the techs cell phone number was dead, he had to use my cell phone number to call Earthlink! After being on hold for over an hour on my cell phone, at my expense, even the tech could not get any help from Earthlink! The tech handed me the phone to finish up with Earthlink because he had to leave! Again, nothing was resolved!

Oh yes, before the agent came to my place, he tried to call me on my main line to let me know he was on his way! Unbelievable! The tech was supposed to arrive by noon but he did not arrive until 3:00 p.m.!

Instead, Earthlink told me (on June 12) that it would take another 48 hours to fix my phone. In addition, Earthlink said that I might have to place a new order, from scratch, meaning it would take 2-3 weeks before I could get my phone service restored! Meanwhile, I would not have phone service!

Another agent told me that my number is in the hands of some company named Teleport Communications . . . apparently out of the Philippines. The agent said she sent an email to Teleport Communications & she is waiting for a response! The agent promised to call me back on my cell phone with an update. However, as of June 14, 2007, I NEVER received a call back from this agent.

Another agent said he would check into it and call me back on my cell phone. I never received any call back despite the agents promises!

As of this date, June 14, 2007, I still cannot make or receive any phone calls on my main number. As of this date, I still have not received my replacement DSL modem. As of this date, I still have not had my second line transferred although some agent promised me about a week ago that it would be transferred by this date!

An agent said that Earthlink sent me the replacement DSL modem. She attempted to give me the UPS tracking number but I could not understand her accent. She assured me however that I would receive the new modem by June 12, 2007 but it never happened.

As I stated above, I am an attorney. I have not made or received calls on my main phone number since June 6th. Earthlink also sent me a defective DSL modem & they have yet to send me a replacement modem. I have spent at least 30 hours on the phone & got no where. This is the most incompetent company in the world. No one knows what they are doing. They should be put out of business.

June 13, 2007: I called Earthlink again & was transferred and placed on hold for another two hours! Again, at my expense! Finally, Earthlink is now telling me that they have to start over and order me new service! It could take 2-3 weeks before I get my phone service again!

Meanwhile, I called Verizon who confirmed that the number was already ported over to Earthlink & hence, it was Earthlinks problem!

I am no closer to getting phone service now than I was a week ago!

As I write this on June 13th, I am talking to a rep named Lisa who is telling me that it will take another 2-3 weeks to get phone service! All Lisa keeps saying (like all other agents) is that she really apologizes for the inconvenience! However, Lisa and all other Earthlink agents do not care that I have been without phone service since June 6, 2007.

I am an attorney & I need a phone that works. Earthlink has offered no compensation; no help; no expedited service. Lisa is telling without any shame that I will be without a phone for another 2-3 week, and shes sorry for that. I do not believe her or anyone at Earthlink.

I just asked Lisa to transfer me to her supervisor and I was on hold for another 45 minutes before my cell phone went dead!

I told Earthlink that I already filed complaints with the Public Utility Commission, the Better Business Bureau of California & the BBB of Georgia. I have also threatened to sue Earthlink but they do not care.

I do not know what to do or who to call. What do I do???

I called Earthlink again & spoke with a supervisor, named Bernard, who confirmed that I needed to order new service & during that time, 2-3 weeks, I would not have phone service. Bernard stated that Earthlink would give me a temporary number & that all he can say is that he is sorry for the inconvenience! Bernard then transferred me to Earthlinks sales department so I can place a new order!

When Bernard transferred me back to the Sales Department, an agent started to ask me my name, address, etc . . . I blew up & said, you mean to tell me you dont have this information already! Then I was put on hold again for another half hour!

THIS IS ABSOLUTELY THE WORST COMPANY IN THE WORLD. I dont know what to do. Can anyone help me????

Finally, I was transferred to Steve in the Billing Department! All Steve is concerned with is my so-called lack of professionalism on the telephone! Steve threatened to release the call if I did not use proper language or professionalism. Steve was completely unconcerned with my lack of phone service or Earthlinks failure to help me resolve this problem, to wit, Earthlink leaving without a phone since June 6th and for another 2-3 weeks.

I again spoke with Verizon today who confirmed that my number was ported over to Earthlink last week. So, why do I have to start from scratch & be without a phone for another 2-3 weeks?

I wish I could articulate the utter lack of concern or caring by any Earthlink representative. No one at Earthlink has done anything to help me regain my phone services!

Also, I still have received a replacement DSL modem despite assurances from Earthlink that I would receive the modem a few days ago.

Why am I talking to the billing department at Earthlink? More example of Earthlinks incompetence.

Steve has just informed me that he is now going to talk to a Master Technician and transfer me, again. This call has last almost 3 hours now & I am no closer to resolution than I was before I initially ordered the phone service! 12th

My complaint was finally escalated to some department who gave me a ticket number, to wit, 1052641.

I was then transferred to some rep named Rolan in installation. Rolan just told me that a supervisor will call me with an update regarding my account very shortly. Rolan does not know when exactly I will receive a call from the supervisor. I just told Rolan that I was transferred to him because the reps before him told I needed new service. Rolan replied, Let me check on that and put me on hold for almost a half hour.

No one at Earthlink knows what they are doing or whats going on. No one at Earthlink is concerned that I have been without phone service since June 6th and that I will continue to be without phone service.

Rolan again just told me that a supervisor will call me within 24-48 hours! I just asked Rolan why the previous reps told me I needed to start over with new service & he did not respond. Rolan told me that my number was ported over to Teleport Communications. I replied that Earthlink told me that yesterday and why wasnt that resolved yet? Rolan put me on hold again & I did not understand his response. Rolan just told me that my phone service cannot even be reordered until an update is provided from somewhere. Meanwhile, I continue to be without phone service since June 6th until this writing.

I have informed Earthlink that I already filed a complaint with the PUC & the California Better Bus Bureau...and now a complaint to Georgias Attorney General. Earthlink does not care.

I just asked Rolan when I am getting phone service & he replied he cannot due anything until he gets an update from Teleport. I asked Rolan for Teleports number so I can call the [Teleport] myself & he replied that Earthlink does not have the number. I also told Rolan that I am going to file a lawsuit and he does not care. I asked when I would get a call about this update and he said let me check with my supervisor. Rolan said the supervisor would call today but there is no update. I continue to go another day without service & Earthlink will do nothing about it.

Rolan stated that Earthlink does not have the number of Teleport Communications. If this is true, then how can Earthlink resolve this for me? This is further evidence of Earthlinks incompetence, deceit, misrepresentation & fraud being committed against me. Rolan said that his supervisor tried to search for Teleports number on the Internet but could not find Teleports number.

This call has been lasted me another 3 hours. Earthlink has offered me no compensation; no results; and I continue to be without phone service.

The incompetence is mind boggling!

This is unbelievable.

June 14, 2007I still have not had phone service since June 6, 2007! I never received any phone call from Earthlink.

I called Earthlink, again, to find out why I NEVER received a call back from a supervisor as promised by Rolan on 6/13/07. (Rolan promised me that a supervisor would call me back on my cell phone on 6/13/07but it never happened!)I spoke with a rep named Jesse. I have been on hold for almost an hour...again on my cell phone, at my expense!

Jesse finally came back on the line and asked me if I made a request to Teleport Communications! I asked how I could make such a request and she replied, We dont work with Teleport, you have to make the request. As I stated above, Earthlink would not give me Teleports number & Jesse is asking me if I made any contact with Teleport!

As I write this, Jesse put me back on hold. I have been on hold again at least another half hour!

Can you believe this incompetence? I replied that Earthlink made the request yesterday and she replied that Earthlink did not make the request! Now, Ive been on hold again for at least ½ houron my cell phone, using my cell minutes.

Jesse said that nobody knows who made the request to Teleport. She continues to leave me on hold!

After being on hold again, for almost an hour waiting for Jesse to return to the phone, my cell phone went dead!

All of the above is only a brief summary of what Ive been through! This story is not over yet! To be continued!

Lisa Howard 
[email protected]
[email protected]


----------



## hewee

Wow that is some story there. Hope you get things fixed some day. 

Best to delete you email address Lisa Howard or you will get more spam after the webbots pickup on them.


----------



## lotuseclat79

Hi BeachAttorney,

Welcome to TSG!

Earthlink has a 1-800-Earthlink phone number that (I don't know if cell phones rack up minutes for using 1-800 numbers) should be toll free. Are you calling that phone number?

You actually requested Earthlink DSL phone service over Verizon? Ok, I understand it must have been purely a cost decision, because it looks like you probably did not do any research over the Internet to determine what ISP DSL service would be the best choice (support - obviously, cost, and reliability). You can find out that kind of information by browsing at: http://www.dslreports.com/

SBC and Yahoo have a DSL package you could check out for the left coast. I don't know what their rating is in any of the criteria to determine what is a good deal for you - at this moment, given your occupation, any good service would be worth it until you can stablize your service.

I would dump Earthlink NOW. You need good service that is reliable, cost effective, and has good customer technical support - and you need it NOW.

You might even consider reconnecting with Verizon, but first dump Earthlink - NOW.

If Verizon has FiOS for your area, I would go with that - you can check it out at http://www.verizon.net/FiOS - and, just use your former Verizon phone number to see if FiOS is available (FiOS if fiber optic service) - you don't have to order the TV service, but at a minimum, telephone and Internet [Note: if power goes out, you'll need to use your cell phone, since the old land line telephone plugs into the box Verizon installs and they also replace the telephone line outlets].

Good luck Lisa,

-- Tom


----------



## Tapeuup

nightmare! disconnects everyday for 1-6 hrs no joke. I switched to bellsouth and not one problem.


----------

